# Fishing Suggestions for Dog Island, Lanark, and Area



## chefdave (Mar 13, 2014)

After dropping off surprise truck to former step son this Sunday in Tallahassee, we want to fish around Lanark. Any suggestions? Reds? Trout? Poons? Thanks for any help and ideas.


----------

